# المنتدى الطبى



## ++menooo++ (5 أبريل 2006)

*:36_3_15: :36_3_15: *
:263na: 
*بقترح اضافه المنتدى الطبى كقسم فرعى من المنتدى الثقافى او كزاويه رئيسيه فى المنتديات العامه*​*ياريت ننشط و  نجدد المنتدى*​


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*المواضيع الطبية ممكن تندرج تحت المنتدى الثقافي, اذ لا نحبذ كثرة المنتديات و قلة المواضيع فنحن لسنا موقع طبي يا حبيبي مينو.. اتمنى تتفهم و تخليك مفكر في المنتدى انه منتدى مسيحي مش زي المنتديات العربية الاخرى*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

على العموم انا جبت الاقتراح ده بعد ما شفته فعلا فى منتدى مسيحى و ممكن ابعتلك اللينك على الخاص


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

*حبيبي مينو, نحن منتدى مسيحي مستقل و ليس معناه ان نقلد المواقع المسيحية الاخرى... سلام و نعمة*


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

مفيش مشكله ياروك
انا حبيت اوضح ان المنتديات المسيحييه ممكن يكون فيها منتديات اخرى
و الا مكنتش حطيت المنتدى الاجتماعى و الثقافى لكن مفيش مشكله
انا عرفت ان فى صعوبه من ناحيه المساحه او السرعه فى عمل منتديات اخرى
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

menooo قال:
			
		

> مفيش مشكله ياروك
> انا حبيت اوضح ان المنتديات المسيحييه ممكن يكون فيها منتديات اخرى
> و الا مكنتش حطيت المنتدى الاجتماعى و الثقافى لكن مفيش مشكله
> انا عرفت ان فى صعوبه من ناحيه المساحه او السرعه فى عمل منتديات اخرى
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


 
انا معاك, بس مش معنات ان القسم موجود في منتدى ثاني يعني لازم يكون عندنا
و اضافة اي قسم لا يؤثر على حجم الموقع و سرعته...


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

شكرا روك على توضيحك


----------



## meilocat (9 يونيو 2006)

*سلام و نعمه ليكم*

*انا حبيت اشارك برايي المتواضع*

*احنا فعلا محتاجين لمنتدي طبي و دا حيكون حاجه كويسه تفيد الناس و خصوصا طلبه كليه طب و انا واحد منهم*
*ياريت توافقوا ع الموضوع و لو حصل انا عندي برامج كتير و افلام شرح ممكن انزلها للمنفعه العامه **يا ريت رايكم و شكرا*


----------



## ++menooo++ (9 يونيو 2006)

*اتمنى كلامك الجميل ده يوافق عليه روك و بقيه الأعضاء ربنا يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (9 يونيو 2006)

*على فكرة فى مواضيع حلوة كتيرة منزلها اخى سامح مواضيع طبية كتير *
*فى المنتدى الثقافى وحلوة اوى وممكن تستفاد منها*

*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2006)

*اعتقد اننا ننتظر مينا لما يصير طبيب حتى نفتح القسم الخاص فيه هههه*


----------



## ++menooo++ (16 يونيو 2006)

*ماشى يا باشا يبقى ننتظر كده 17 سنه ههههههههههه*
*بس على فكره انا من قبل ما اكون طبيب نزلت الموضوعه الطبيه و هى مثبته و لو اتعمل القسمانا عندى مواضيع كتيره و مفيده جدا لصحتنا و ممكن انزلكم مواضيع كتير حلوه و كمان لو حد عايز كورسات بيه انا معنديش مانع و لو حد عايز حاجه من الصيدليه اللى تحت بيتنا انا ممكن ليعتهاله يعنى اطمنوا كلكم يعنى *
*المهم الزعيم يقتنع *


----------



## الامير جرجس (17 يونيو 2006)

المنتدى الطبي لو هيكون لطلبة كلية طب يكون قاصر على خدمتهم

يعني ميبقاش فيه المعلومات العامه عن الطب

بصراحه احنا عاوزين منتدى يخدمنا احنا ضايعيين


----------

